# Trying to find Knuckle Bones for the Dogs



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

Where do you guys get them from? I've called Safeway. They only have the soup bones which you guys say are a bit too rich. I really don't want to deal with runny poo especially in my Golden with his long fur as it gets ALL in his hind leg fur and it's just gross. Sorry for that image, btw! Wal-Mart doesn't even have soup bones which I don't mind because we never go there anyway. Butchers are closed today. The commissary has knuckle bones on something else called a pike bone that has marrow in it. I have no idea what that is honestly. It's not cut. They don't cut it as it's prepackaged. Is it cuttable at home with normal knives? I have no idea! We have a Whole Foods and King Soopers, and Super Target around here. Have any of you had good luck finding these type of bones at cheap prices at these stores?

We've never given our dogs raw bones before. Just these and ham bones from PetSmart or other pet stores - Dentley's Prime Cuts Meaty Knuckle Bone - Black Friday - Holiday Sales - PetSmart which get very expensive after a while.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I get a 5 lb bag of bones at the butcher shop. They charge $4.95 for beef bones and $2.95 for deer. Sometimes I have to throw out a few that are too small or sharp but for that price it's still a good deal. Mine aren't crazy about the prepackaged ones. You can give them turkey or pork neck bones, you can usually find them in grocery stores or ask the meat guy if he'd save some knuckle bones for you- the cartilage is very beneficial


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Stosh. I did find a Spanish meat market store that has pork knuckle/neck bones for 0.99/lb. She was telling me I don't need them. I said they were for my dogs and she asked "why?". It was pretty funny. I found another market that gives them away for free but they're out and said to check back tomorrow.

I'll prob. go pick up the pork bones. Is that a good price for them?


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

I get the beef pet bones from the commissary here. They are cut and usually come in a package of 3-4 and around $2 each bag. They also have the gigantic ones; but if you ask someone in the meat dept for beef pet bones they should be able to point them out. They do have marrow and small bits of beef on them. They are recreational bones and can't be cut at home.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Sounds like a good price to me. I love the Mexican markets here, you get all kinds of great things. I buy chicken feet for treats


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

You can also scoop out the marrow or bulk of it if it's too rich for your dog...my lab gets the runs if I don't. My Safeway carries them here maybe you can request them to as well or have them at least save you some. Our butcher saves us all sorts of stuff when we ask and we just pay by the pound


----------



## Locknload (Nov 8, 2010)

I work part time at a slaughterhouse, so I can get all kinds of goodies. 

Another thing you might be able to pick up for free/cheap at the butcher is giblets.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

Giblets? What are those? 

We went to Safeway and got one large soup bone and the meat man cut it in half for us. They're munching on them now. Our Golden doesn't know how to hold it and eat it the bone. Its pretty cute. He's lying down with his front legs spread apart sliding around to keep up with the bone.

We also got some pork hocks that look pretty gross. Are those OK for the dogs? We didn't have any luck with the knuckle bones. We went to the mexican meat market and they apparently had no idea what I was talking about. Strange since I know I called that store.

How long do the dogs usually chew the soup bones for? We have no idea when to take them away. Good thing about these bones is they like it and it makes me mop the entire kitchen floor. Hannah has to eat hers in every open spot in the kitchen. 

I plan to visit a butcher shop tomorrow or at least call around.


----------



## Locknload (Nov 8, 2010)

will_and_jamie said:


> Giblets? What are those?


They're the heart, liver and gizzard that you sometimes get when you buy a whole chicken or turkey. Some butcher shops don't include them with the birds when they sell them, but instead they may have a bunch of them wrapped up to sell cheap. Not a big market out there for giblets.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Stosh said:


> Sounds like a good price to me. I love the Mexican markets here, you get all kinds of great things. I buy chicken feet for treats


Ugh  chicken feet... my father eats those in his chicken soup. I tried giving one to lucy once and even she wouldn't touch it.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

I guess there's no need to worry when to take them away. Hannah ate the entire bone she was given and half of Harley's. She was eating on it for a good 90 minutes! Wow...


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

will_and_jamie said:


> Where do you guys get them from? I've called Safeway. They only have the soup bones which you guys say are a bit too rich.


Go check out the bones. One of the places I get my knuckle bones has them labeled "Beef Soup Bones" and the other has them labeled "Beef Knuckle Bones".

The only way to know is to look at them.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Go check out the bones. One of the places I get my knuckle bones has them labeled "Beef Soup Bones" and the other has them labeled "Beef Knuckle Bones".
> 
> The only way to know is to look at them.


Thanks ya Lauri!


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

We get ours from Albertsons, so you if have them where you live, check it out. Nothing like a good bone to help set teeth in pups, keep teeth clean in adults.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

Kelly's Buddy said:


> We get ours from Albertsons, so you if have them where you live, check it out. Nothing like a good bone to help set teeth in pups, keep teeth clean in adults.


I completely forgot about Albertson's! I'll go over there today. Thanks a bunch!


----------

